# The Donald Trump Database - Of false statements since becoming president.



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello.

* In 828 days, President
Trump has made 10,111 
false or misleading claims *
The Fact Checker’s ongoing database of the false or misleading claims made by President Trump since assuming office.

 Updated April 27, 2019

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...atabase/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ca63108d87e5


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 30, 2019)

You gotta give it to the guy : he makes other politicians look good by comparison. They lie as well  but far less. Trump treats truth as an optional treat. Our perhaps 'something that's relevant to others' 

... Granted : the way his fan base treats him, I sometimes wonder why we bother caring about truth to begin with 


Oh, and the obvious joke :

Trump: what's this? I never lied in my life!
Database : okay... We've got another lie added


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Did they actually fact check the Elizabeth’s Warren case, lol. That literally could be in the Onion, lol. Sometimes WaPo fact checking is bad that they had to bring a fact checker to fact check the fact checkers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Literally Trump could say the Sonic Movie gave me a Heart Attack and WaPo would fact check that.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Did they actually fact check the Elizabeth’s Warren case, lol. That literally could be in the Onion, lol. Sometimes WaPo fact checking is bad that they had to bring a fact checker to fact check the fact checkers.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Literally Trump could say the Sonic Movie gave me a Heart Attack and WaPo would fact check that.


The point of that being Trump just goes off what Fox says and doesn't fact check anything he says or does.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2019)

Political and drama. SMH.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> The point of that being Trump just goes off what Fox says and doesn't fact check anything he says or does.


Everybody lies about something. Fox, CNN, WaPo.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 30, 2019)

Everybody lies - House M.D


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Political and drama. SMH.


We don't get to pick the social climate and situations we're born into, but we do get to recognize when something is worth fighting. Nearly every square inch of your life will deal with the political in some shape or another. I'm of the perspective it's best to engage and understand the process so as to avoid manipulative and immoral people being in control of parts of my life.



SG854 said:


> Everybody lies about something. Fox, CNN, WaPo.


Aye, that's why most intelligent people fact-check. He does not. He doesn't even assume they could lie or mislead, he just accepts as truth. Which is part of why it's so frustrating.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

There were times when Trump was right but WaPo failed in their fact checking.




Not properly fact checking makes the claims less sinister, but more not putting in the work or not properly listening to both sides. It’s hard getting truth even for your average day person even with tons of research. It’s a mess right now.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 30, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> The point of that being Trump just goes off what Fox says and doesn't fact check anything he says or does.


Unless Fox News reports that Trump criminally obstructed justice. I don't think Trump knew what to think then.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Fox News has a crazy conspiracy theorist right now Sean Hannity. MSNBC has Rachael Maddow.

CNN is getting sued for fabricating the Covington case and not properly fact checking. Mueller had to correct a Fake News Buzzfeed story that was completely fabricated.

It’s hard getting the truth right now about Venezuela.


There’s liars everywhere and Mainstream has gotten rid of their fact checkers because it’s not profitable. They are threatened by independent journalists. 

You can’t them trust head on right away. Trump or Mainstream or even Independent. And getting the Truth is extremely hard and requires lots of work to figure out. And even then maybe. That was suppose to be the news media’s job, that’s what they are paid to do and spend all day on, but now we can’t even trust them to do their job right.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Fox News has a crazy conspiracy theorist right now Sean Hannity. MSNBC has Rachael Maddow.
> 
> CNN is getting sued for fabricating the Covington case and not properly fact checking. Mueller had to correct a Fake News Buzzfeed story that was completely fabricated.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call Rachel Maddow a _crazy conspiracy theorist_, but I'm admittedly biased.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Unless Fox News reports that Trump criminally obstructed justice. I don't think Trump knew what to think then.



People from Fox have already said that he clearly obstructed justice.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 30, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> People from Fox have already said that he clearly obstructed justice.


That's what I was referencing.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2019)

Lacius said:


> That's what I was referencing.



All good. Just misunderstood. I would have personally worded it as "Until Fox news reported that...."


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lacius said:


> I wouldn't call Rachel Maddow a _crazy conspiracy theorist_, but I'm admittedly biased.


She’s the craziest one of them all i’ve seen.

She claimed Barr was only handling redactions. False, Mueller helped Barr. Even as she was claiming this underneath in text it said Mueller was helping. Maybe a mistake?

She was speculating that Putin would use a secretly recorded Pee Tape to black mail Trump into withdrawing U.S. Troops near Russia.

She was fear mongering that Russians would Kill Americans by knocking out their heat. That our temperatures would match Antartica. That Russia would hack our electrical grid.

She said that Putin installed Rex Tillerson as Secretary of State.

She said #Kids4Trump was a Russian effort to destroy American Democracy. Somehow internet trolls could destroy our democracy.

All the Crazy Maddow Stuff. 

More Tweets


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> There were times when Trump was right but WaPo failed in their fact checking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, I'd like to think the president should be held to a higher standard than the average person. The president is suppose to be the best of us, not the...whatever he is of us.

Also, I don't want to watch 25 minutes of talking heads just talking. Can you find a source that's written and has sources? I don't doubt the Washington Post makes errors, but it's easier to hide a lie when its surrounded by at least one true thing. So ya know, written with sources is preferable


----------



## Lacius (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> She’s the craziest one of them all i’ve seen.
> 
> She claimed Barr was only handling redactions. False, Mueller helped Barr. Even as she was claiming this underneath in text it said Mueller was helping. Maybe a mistake?
> 
> ...


Most of this isn't true.

She didn't claim Barr was handling the redactions alone.
Acknowledging the very real speculations in the dossier isn't a conspiracy. The dossier has mostly been substantiated.
The known vulnerabilities in our electrical grid, for example, are very real issues worth reporting. She didn't limit the reporting to Russia, either.
She didn't claim Putin installed Tillerson.
Granted, I'm going off my own memory, and I don't watch often, but I remember some things you might be referencing.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Most of this isn't true.
> 
> She didn't claim Barr was handling the redactions alone.
> Acknowledging the very real speculations in the dossier isn't a conspiracy. The dossier has mostly been substantiated.
> ...


Well, I’m watching video evidence right now of her making these claims.


No way Russia is going hack the power grid of one of the most powerful Nations on Earth. That’s a declaration of War and we would retaliate. It’s just fear mongering.

For Barr yep she definitely did. Here’s her twitter thread with video evidence. But I wouldn’t use this as a point against her and more as a mistake, since her producers made a correction in text underneath.

https://mobile.twitter.com/aaronjmate/status/1112729943413268480?lang=en



The Dossier was like written by a 5th grader. It has not been mostly verified. The part in the Dossier about Trump hiring hookers to pee on a bed in a Russia Hotel and Putin has this secretly recorded video tape to black mail him is beyond crazy.

Yes she did for Tillerson. I’m watching a video right now of her saying that. She even posts a picture of Putin shaking hands with Tillerson.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Well, I’m watching video evidence right now of her making these claims.
> 
> 
> No way Russia is going hack the power grid of one of the most powerful Nations on Earth. That’s a declaration of War and we would retaliate. It’s just fear mongering.
> ...


I can't watch video evidence right now, so I'll get back to you (if I remember). All I can really respond to is the point about one of the most powerful nations on Earth. Hubris is never good evidence.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 30, 2019)

Fact checkers have an agenda and it ain't facts, or truth.

That's the fact, Jack.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> I mean, I'd like to think the president should be held to a higher standard than the average person. The president is suppose to be the best of us, not the...whatever he is of us.
> 
> Also, I don't want to watch 25 minutes of talking heads just talking. Can you find a source that's written and has sources? I don't doubt the Washington Post makes errors, but it's easier to hide a lie when its surrounded by at least one true thing. So ya know, written with sources is preferable


Sorry haven’t found their dialogue in written form yet. I mostly listen to these when I’m working on something or working out, by multitasking, that’s how I usually do it. I know they are long but sorry haven’t found written stuff yet.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 30, 2019)

It's like Bernie said: Trump can't even tell the truth about where his own father was born, so you'd have to be a real sucker to believe anything else coming out of his anus mouth.  I've learned not to underestimate the stupidity of his cult, though, and I'd bet a solid quarter of them would still sign up for Trump University if he re-opened it today.


----------



## b17bomber (Apr 30, 2019)

orange man bad :I


----------



## Xzi (Apr 30, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> orange man bad :I


Orange fan mad?


----------



## Lacius (May 1, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Well, I’m watching video evidence right now of her making these claims.
> 
> 
> No way Russia is going hack the power grid of one of the most powerful Nations on Earth. That’s a declaration of War and we would retaliate. It’s just fear mongering.
> ...


So, I don't have the time to go through every nonsense video I'm given, so don't expect me to make a habit of it, but I watched the video about Barr and the redactions (fortunately, it was short), and it doesn't show what you described. Rachel is describing the reporting that Mueller is assisting with Barr's redactions. She says it is _hard to believe_ that Barr would do the redactions by himself, and she's making the point that summaries without the need for redactions were submitted along with the Mueller report, so it's nonsensical that Barr would not let us see those immediately. It doesn't make sense that we had to wait as long as we did for a redacted report when the Mueller team had already done a lot of the work before the report had even got to Barr. In addition, some of Barr's criteria were completely his own (specifically, redacting anything that would embarrass anyone), and he took it upon himself to make those redactions. There was also reporting that the Mueller team was actually frustrated with Barr for not releasing the summaries drafted by the Mueller team specifically created to be released without the need for redactions.


----------



## GBAer (May 1, 2019)

Lacius said:


> I wouldn't call Rachel Maddow a _crazy conspiracy theorist_, but I'm admittedly biased.


Rachel Maddow is the Alex Jones of the left.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2019)

GBAer said:


> Rachel Maddow is the Alex Jones of the left.


Maddow mostly just reads official documents on-air.  I've never seen Alex Jones read anything.  And I've certainly never seen Rachel act like she was tripping on twenty different recreational drugs at once.


----------



## Lacius (May 1, 2019)

GBAer said:


> Rachel Maddow is the Alex Jones of the left.


Alex Jones literally pulls nonsensical and despicable talking points out of thin air, like the idea that the Sandy Hook Massacre was fake. Rachel Maddow doesn't do that, regardless of whether or not you like her. Don't paint a false equivocacy.


----------



## GBAer (May 1, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Alex Jones literally pulls nonsensical and despicable talking points out of thin air, like the idea that the Sandy Hook Massacre was fake. Rachel Maddow doesn't do that, regardless of whether or not you like her. Don't paint a false equivocacy.


Everything that Rachel Maddow said about Trump and Russian collusion  was fake and she was earning $30k a day to spread her bullshit.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 1, 2019)

and now my phone lit up of Muller calling Barr out on how barr edited his report i think thats illegal being an official legal document so now the DA is in hot water too


----------



## SG854 (May 1, 2019)

Lacius said:


> She says it is _hard to believe_ that Barr would do the redactions by himself, and she's making the point that summaries without the need for redactions were submitted along with the Mueller report, so it's nonsensical that Barr would not let us see those immediately. It doesn't make sense that we had to wait as long as we did for a redacted report when the Mueller team had already done a lot of the work before the report had even got to Barr. In addition, some of Barr's criteria were completely his own (specifically, redacting anything that would embarrass anyone), and he took it upon himself to make those redactions. There was also reporting that the Mueller team was actually frustrated with Barr for not releasing the summaries drafted by the Mueller team specifically created to be released without the need for redactions.


That is not at all what she was saying.

She said leave Barr himself to personally pick through the report to what might pertain to open cases. They wouldn’t leave Barr to do that, Mueller would’ve done that. They done that for other documents and you’d assume Mueller team would do that for this document too.

She was implying, especially on the assume part, that Mueller wasn’t helping with the redactions.


But we did see the summary immediately. Being submitted alongside of the report doesn’t make sense so why would that be her point she’s making? Wasn’t it 1 or 2 days after the Mueller report was submitted to Barr that we saw the summary. Whole point of a summary is to give us something until the redactions are complete.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2019)

SG854 said:


> The Mueller Team being frustrated with the summary was never confirmed.


Mueller's team members, exhibit A (April 3): https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/us/politics/william-barr-mueller-report.html

Mueller himself, exhibit B (today): https://apnews.com/7f4938079acf4ece9a9c042aa9c068f3


----------



## Lacius (May 1, 2019)

GBAer said:


> Everything that Rachel Maddow said about Trump and Russian collusion  was fake and she was earning $30k a day to spread her bullshit.


What did she say that was fake?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> That is not at all what she was saying.
> 
> She said leave Barr himself to personally pick through the report to what might pertain to open cases. They wouldn’t leave Barr to do that, Mueller would’ve done that. They done that for other documents and you’d assume Mueller team would do that for this document too.
> 
> ...


We didn't see Mueller's team's summaries. We saw Barr's summary-not-a-summary, which was also misleading. The summary also angered the Mueller team, since it was so misleading. We now know why.


----------



## SG854 (May 1, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Mueller's team members, exhibit A (April 3): https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/us/politics/william-barr-mueller-report.html
> 
> Mueller himself, exhibit B (today): https://apnews.com/7f4938079acf4ece9a9c042aa9c068f3


Didn’t I already go over the first one before? That it was hearsay.

The second one is such a nothing story.
It’s about a letter Mueller sent to Barr on March 27. About the Summary. Before the Redacted Mueller report came out. We don’t care about the summary anymore since we have access to the Mueller Report.


Barr’s Summary is accurate the Special Council said.



> ”In a cordial and professional conversation, the Special Counsel emphasized that nothing in the Attorney General's March 24 letter was inaccurate or misleading. But, he expressed frustration over the lack of context and the resulting media coverage regarding the Special Counsel's obstruction analysis," Kupec said.



They just wish Barr provided better context that is all. But Muellers criticism is all about the summary and we don’t care about that anymore.

Media’s coverage could be Rachel Maddow’s coverage, CNN coverage, Fox Coverage, they don’t really give much context on which media they were talking about.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> What did she say that was fake?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


We don’t care about the summary anymore. We have the redacted report which now legal analysts can look at. I get my opinions from legal experts.


----------



## Lacius (May 1, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Didn’t I already go over the first one before? That it was hearsay.
> 
> The second one is such a nothing story.
> It’s about a letter Mueller sent to Barr on March 27. About the Summary. Before the Redacted Mueller report came out. We don’t care about the summary anymore since we have access to the Mueller Report.
> ...


First, I still care about the summary, why it was issued in place of the Mueller summaries, and why it was so misleading. Second, plenty of legal experts agree that Barr misled the public with his summary, and they agree that Trump criminally obstructed justice at least four times, whether or not you agree with them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mueller's recent letter demonstrates perjury on the part of Barr. The letter was March 27, and Barr testified that he didn't know if Mueller supported Barr's conclusion on April 10.


----------



## CORE (May 1, 2019)

What exactly makes Trump Bad?

He is a business man and a good one.
He has interesting Tax Records.
He cant hold a bottle of Water properly.
He eats out of Mc Donalds.
He said grab her by the P**** refering to a woman amongst other men.
He is against Murder of innocent Babies.
He is against Human Trafficking.
He is against Hard Drugs.
He is a Believer of God supposedly.
He has a beautiful Wife and Family.
He has lived life with Champagne , Limousines and Ho's.
He made a statement about no blacks apparently when he was talking about construction.
He has talked with President Putin of Russia USA and USSR is supposedly a bad idea.
He allowed Mueller to do his ridiculous smear investigation.
He apparently slept with a w**** 11 or so years ago.
He is against Terrorism of his and other Countries.
He is and partially built a wall to defend his Country and Peoples border.
He has made Tax cuts on businesses therefore less layoffs for employees.
He has forced factories back on American soil making Made In America Mean Something Again.
He wears orange makeup and is not a drag.


From my Investigation from 2016 I have come to the conclusion this is Treason against The American Country it's President and for the most part it's people traitors everywhere.

But I have left some songs for the public from my Report Enjoy.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 1, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Fact checkers have an agenda and it ain't facts, or truth.
> 
> That's the fact, Jack.


And this is where humanity has jumped the shark.

On the subject at hand.... i wonder how long will the list go.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Didn’t I already go over the first one before? That it was hearsay.


The New York Times doesn't publish "hearsay" rofl.  Even if they did, several other outlets corroborated their reporting.



SG854 said:


> It’s about a letter Mueller sent to Barr on March 27. About the Summary. Before the Redacted Mueller report came out. We don’t care about the summary anymore since we have access to the Mueller Report.


I'm not sure who this "we" is, but the public has a right to know that the AG is perjuring himself in order to play crony to the president.

Before Nixon's impeachment, his attorney general was impeached on charges of obstruction, perjury, and conspiracy.  History has a funny way of repeating itself.


----------

